

Suggestions for setting up a Go project - enobrev
http://dave.cheney.net/2014/12/01/five-suggestions-for-setting-up-a-go-project

======
Vendan
It's worth mentioning that there isn't actually anything special about
"Github, Bitbucket, Google code" with relation to go get. Those sites are
actually just serving up a web page with a meta tag of name "go-import" with
info that go get uses to grab the repos. You can, and I have, put that meta
tag on any page and get the same functionality

~~~
melvinmt
That's interesting, I didn't know that. Just discovered that the go-import
meta tag on Github appears on every repo, not just Go ones.

~~~
BarkMore
It's interesting that GitHub added the meta tag given that 'go get' and
similar tools like godoc.org don't look for the tag on GitHub. These tools
have knowledge about GitHub baked in.

Also, GitHub does not include the meta tag on all pages where 'go get' would
expect to find the meta tag. For example, the tag is not on the page
[https://github.com/golang/lint/golint?go-
get=1](https://github.com/golang/lint/golint?go-get=1).

